# How to Remove Stains from Gator Board



## Oregon Newbie (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone know how to remove watercolor paint stains from the surface of Gator Board? I've tried many things... Goo Gone; alcohol; hydrogen peroxide; Simple Green; Bar Keeper's Friend; Fantastic; OxyClean (in various forms); probably some others I can't recall right now. I don't think I've tried Clorox, mainly because we don't keep any of that around.

I know I shouldn't concern myself with this kind of minutiae, but I can't help myself. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

By this time you have spent so much money on chemicals you could have gotten new Gatorboard.. ROTFLOL!

There's a paint called "Kilz". Supposed to cover anything. Might work in this matter. But you wouldn't be able to paint over it with watercolor.. Maybe with Oils or Acrylic.

D


----------



## Oregon Newbie (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks, David. I'm not actually painting on the Gator Board. I use it like some folks use plywood, as a backup to hold my paper. The stains don't interfere with that, I just don't like them. They make me feel dirty. But thanks for the input.


----------



## noah (Oct 17, 2020)

If you have a bit of cash to spend, then check out this product that removes paint marker stains on almost all surfaces, the EZ Strip All Purpose Remover.


----------

